# Apple watch magnetic?



## jnadz (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok, so I searched magnet, magnetic, proximity, etc and I can't find the answer to this question so forgive me if it's already been answered...

I see many pictures of people with high end mechanical watches right next to their Apple watch in a case. Is there any concern for magnetizing the mechanical watch from the Apple watch. Is it only the charger that is magnetic? If so, is there then just a concern for putting the charger near other watches... Or maybe there's no concern at all because the magnet is far to weak to be a concern from any sort of distance at least 1" away.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

jnadz said:


> Ok, so I searched magnet, magnetic, proximity, etc and I can't find the answer to this question so forgive me if it's already been answered...
> 
> I see many pictures of people with high end mechanical watches right next to their Apple watch in a case. Is there any concern for magnetizing the mechanical watch from the Apple watch. Is it only the charger that is magnetic? If so, is there then just a concern for putting the charger near other watches... Or maybe there's no concern at all because the magnet is far to weak to be a concern from any sort of distance at least 1" away.


Don't worry, it'll not affect your mechanical watches in any way. I place my AW next to my most expensive watch in my watch display case and so far, the Rolex still works just as fine as ever.


----------



## jnadz (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, but divers have better magnetic shielding in general. All watches are different in this respect. I'm not too worried about my Panerai, but my Glashutte might be susceptible. Just wondering if there's any cause for concern with any mechanical watch (not just a watch with robust magnetic shielding) or if my worries are completely unfounded.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

The magnets inside the watch are about as strong as refrigerator magnets. I don't know what they're made of, though.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, the mesh bracelet has a powerful neodymium magnet, and I too have pondered this question. So far, no problems here.

I actually wear my stainless AW on rubber, though I have the stainless and the mesh bracelets. The rubber is so comfortable. (And cheap!)


----------

